
A multitouch musical synth built in Typescript/React - lukephills
http://femurdesign.com/theremin
======
beirut_bootleg
I don't think it needs to be depending on Facebook stuff. It fatals out if
Facebook is blocked or down.

More and more developers are forgetting that some users won't load all or some
of the script tags. I have people linking me stuff like this all the time, and
all I see is a blank screen.

------
iverjo
Fun to play with! Sadly, touch interaction is broken in Firefox: 1) multitouch
doesn't work 2) tap and hold without drag doesn't work. It works well in
Chrome, though. I was able to play with 8 fingers at the same time. My touch
screen supports 10 fingers at the same time, so I guess it is a limitation in
the app (the source code says "VoiceCount: 8")

------
MrsPeaches
Really nice! Loving the multi-touch.

Small bug:

Using in Firefox browser on iPad and playing with four fingers. When I go to
move all four fingers to change the pitch of all four notes this causes my
iPad to attempt switch to a different app. When I then release all four
fingers the notes I was playing 'stick' and continue to play. To stop them I
have to refresh the page.

~~~
saidajigumi
Unless you actually use four/five-finger swipes to change apps, you may want
to disable it at Settings > General > Multitasking > Gestures (switch to OFF).

~~~
MrsPeaches
I generally do the four finger swipe.

The point was more that the notes 'stick' after I return to the Firefox
window. With four fingers playing the sounds can be a little wild. It took me
a couple of tries to figure out why it had happened so I am guessing another
user might be similarly confused.

Not to take anything away from this delightful little app. I just wanted to
help out by reporting a little bug I found.

------
greggman
So AFAICT there's no reason this shouldn't be able to run in phones and
tablets it's just that you have to start the audio in a touch event to get
things started and the page doesn't seem to be doing that? Or maybe it's
intentionally trying to encourage downloading the app?

~~~
fbonetti
Does it not work for you? It's working perfectly on my iPhone 5 in mobile
safari.

------
brudgers
Looks like it could have been a "Show HN"...something to play with submitted
by its creator. Nice work.

------
floatalong
Is there a way to enable keyboard input? (Or, how easy would it be to add?)
Sounds amazing!

------
thecrow1213
Damn dude, you and your friend white vinyl have some very awesome work up.
Keep it going!

------
gedy
This is really slick! Would love to see how the UI/React code interacts with
and models the audio data, especially if using something like Flux/redux

------
tibbon
Is there some amount of ring modulation happening at any/all settings? I see
some additional side bands on even the sine wave.

~~~
boomlinde
It seems like "Scuzz" introduces some side bands. Maybe through something like
ring modulation, or additive synthesis. Then there is the delay effect, which
will naturally add some additional frequency content when the time isn't a
multiple of the sine period.

But with all of those turned down, there are some interesting shapes in the
frequency view. Maybe some sort of stereo spread effect that get mixed to mono
for the FFT display?

------
moron4hire
What is the point of the React, here?

~~~
colinramsay
I'm not the creator of this, but to me React isn't about speed, it's about
creating isolated, testable components within an understandable architecture.
Given that, it's just as useful here as it would be anywhere else.

------
macscam
i just made a sweet sunn o))) cover, cool project.

------
macawfish
This is lovely

